# Shanghai red flower



## Chaff1977 (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi Guys,
Just wondering if anyone knows any history about the Shanghai Red Flower company. What I was specifically wondering is if they are legitimately old or just another knock off coming out of Asia.
Thanks
Anthony


----------

